# how to produce vignette effect



## crazyjackphoto (Apr 22, 2008)

Always wanted to know how to add/ create those soft vignette effect to the image.  How to get the effect it without photoshop.  thanks a lot


----------



## dEARlEADER (Apr 22, 2008)

well... you could make the mistake i did and stack too many filters on ur lens and take pictures with it wide open....


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 22, 2008)

I got some black bristol board and cut it out like a funnel with a flower shape at the end like the lens hoods and taped it then popped it on my lens..


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2008)

You could make a card or something with a hole in it.  Hold it up in front of your lens when shooting.  The size of the hole and how much it block the lens, will determine the size/amount of the vignette.  Your aperture/DOF will determine the softness of your vignette.  A shallow DOF should give you a soft vignette.  A small aperture will give you a harder vignette.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 22, 2008)

Buy PTlens, a plug-in that will correct lens defects and also add vignettes.
Well worth the money.
Have used it for years.

http://epaperpress.com/ptlens/


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 22, 2008)

one cool thing my professor used to tell us to try was to get a cheap filter, just something clear to protect the lens, and rub a ring of vaseline around the outside. you control the amount of vaseline, and how much area it covers.
some cool results.


----------



## crazyjackphoto (Apr 22, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> one cool thing my professor used to tell us to try was to get a cheap filter, just something clear to protect the lens, and rub a ring of vaseline around the outside. you control the amount of vaseline, and how much area it covers.
> some cool results.



LOL that's sounds awesome....


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 22, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> one cool thing my professor used to tell us to try was to get a cheap filter, just something clear to protect the lens, and rub a ring of vaseline around the outside. you control the amount of vaseline, and how much area it covers.
> some cool results.



This makes sense to blur the periphery on film but not so good for digital.
It destroys sharpness irreparably.


----------

